# Windows 8 Pro Installation Failure after 90 % Restart



## MorrRich (Aug 26, 2009)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 45 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 10176 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7570, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1886359 MB, Free - 1794088 MB; D: Total - 21139 MB, Free - 2646 MB; J: Total - 1907695 MB, Free - 1780717 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2ACE
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the recommended ram for win8 64x is 4g

did you run the upgrade assistant first

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows-8/upgrade-to-windows-8


----------



## MorrRich (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you for replying. I did use the upgrade assistant first and I have 10 Gb of Ram. The program installed up the the point of rebooting after the 90% mark. After rebooting the Windows Logo appears with the rotating dots underneath but the program will not continue past this point.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

how long are you waiting for it to get past that point

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it can take 30 or 40 minutes or even up to 2 hours or more while the computer to fully initialize while installing. Leave the computer on & wait. It is probably looking for & installing multiple large updates before initializing the desktop. It will depend on your download speed, how long it takes to get past that point. One computer I installed W8 on, took about 10 minutes to get past that point, one took almost 2 hours


----------



## MorrRich (Aug 26, 2009)

I have tried to install the program 10 - 12 times with the same result each time. I have let the installation continue after the restart for periods up to 12 hours and nothing happened. I have not tried the drive checking software that has been recommended, however I will try that. Thank you for your help.


----------

